# creïlles



## romarsan

Bona nit,

Abans de preparar la nit de Reis m'ha vingut al cap que ací a València diem creïlla a la "patata" i pense que aixó es una costum a soles d'ací i més de la part sud de la Comunitat, he fet recerca de fils sobre el tema i no n'hi ha cap. 
On es diu "creïlla" a més de à València?

Salut


----------



## belén

Jo no ho havía sentit mai. Una més per la butxaca 
Be

 (i que es portin bé els Reis!)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola, Rosalía!

Jo també desconeixia la paraula creïlla, o sigui que mil gràcies per l'aportació. A la meva zona som molt normalets i corrents i n'hi diem *patata*, d'aquest tubèrcul.

A veure si algú de per les Terres de l'Ebre ens ho confirma, però jo quan era petita anava sovint a la zona i sentia que la gent en deia *pataques*.

Besets a València!


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> A veure si algú de per les Terres de l'Ebre ens ho confirma, però jo quan era petita anava sovint a la zona i sentia que la gent en deia *pataques*.



Em cridaves, Tradu? 

Exactament, aquí a l'Ebre en diem *pataca / pataques*. Ah! I al meu poble (no sé si a la resta del territori se sol dir també) també se sol dir *pataquetes *a les patates fregides de bossa. I ...!!! Conec algú que a la seua esposa li diu *pataqueta *

Jo sí que n'estic al corrent de l'existència de "creïlles", de tota la vida! També tinc constància que les pataques tenen molts més sinònims però ara no se me n'acut cap, a veure si surt algú més que ens pugui fer una altra aportació!


----------



## Cecilio

En general, la paraula que es fa servir a València és "creïlla". Això sí, almenys en la zona on jo visc es diu exactament "queraïlla", amb una "e" intrusa. La paraula "creïlla" prové de l'espanyol "criadilla".

Per altra banda, a València també se sol utilitzar el terme "papa" per a referir-se a les patates fregides de forma plana, les que vénen en un paquetet (en anglés "crisp"). Antigament existia l'ofici de "papero", és a dir, el que es dedicava a fer papes. Jo en vaig conéixer un al meu poble, i hi anava els dissabtes pel matí, ho recorde bé, a per papes.


----------



## belén

Noltros a les "crisp" els hi deim "patatilla" (tant en català com en castellà). A la "Peni" s'en rieuen bastant d'això!


----------



## romarsan

Hola de nou,
A mi es una de les paraules que m'agrada molt com sona, no sé si tindra alguna cosa a veure la truita de creïlles jejeje.
Fa poc de temps que em vaig assabentar que no es una paraula utilitzada per tothom i d'ahi la meua curiositat.

P.S. Els Reis han pasat de llarg... O, encara estaran treballant?


----------



## Édix

Per Castelló usem també *creïlla*, i al meu poble almenys (Burriana) diem molt *quereguilla* (que per cert, queda fatal escrit ). A les "crisps" angleses, *papes*.


----------



## Cecilio

romarsan said:


> Bona nit,
> 
> Abans de preparar la nit de Reis m'ha vingut al cap que ací a València diem creïlla a la "patata" i pense que això és un costum a soles d'ací i més de la part sud de la Comunitat, he fet recerca de fils sobre el tema i no n'hi ha cap.
> On es diu "creïlla" a més de a València?
> 
> Salut





romarsan said:


> Hola de nou,
> A mi és una de les paraules que m'agrada molt com sona, no sé si tindrà alguna cosa a veure la truita de creïlles jejeje.
> Fa poc de temps que em vaig assabentar que no és una paraula utilitzada per tothom i d'ací la meua curiositat.
> 
> P.S. Els Reis han passat de llarg... O, encara estaran treballant?



Ací van algunes correccions (entenent ací per 'correctes' les formes de l'estàndard valencià).


----------



## romarsan

Moltes gracies Cecilio. Em costará però ho faré. Soc cabudeta...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Llavors, Romarsan, Cecilio & co., al País Valencià quan aneu a comprar patates podeu demanar, per exemple, un quilo de creïlles i us entenen a tot arreu? I parleu de creïlles noves, de creïlles per a guarnició, de creïlles vermelles, de bacallà amb creïlles, etc.?

Jo a les "papes" que dieu vosaltres tota la vida les he anomenades "patates de xurrero"... Forma gens estàndard però molt popular


----------



## ernest_

A Catalunya també és diu, o es deia, creïlla. La meva àvia que era de l'interior (Solsona, Berga, etc.) típicament sempre deia "creïlles", especialment referint-se a les patates fregides. A les patates bullides els hi deia "patates".


----------



## Cecilio

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Llavors, Romarsan, Cecilio & co., al País Valencià quan aneu a comprar patates podeu demanar, per exemple, un quilo de creïlles i us entenen a tot arreu? I parleu de creïlles noves, de creïlles per a guarnició, de creïlles vermelles, de bacallà amb creïlles, etc.?
> 
> Jo a les "papes" que dieu vosaltres tota la vida les he anomenades "patates de xurrero"... Forma gens estàndard però molt popular



Sí, la paraula "creïlla" s'utilitza a València en totes les acepcions possibles de la "patata". De fet, no conec cap cas en què s'utilitze "patata".


----------



## Tomby

A Castelló li diem "querailla" i també "pataca". A alguns pobles de la Plana Baixa, "quereguilla" com ja ha apuntat l'amic de Borriana i a les comarques interiors crec que es diu "pataques", no obstant és una paraula bastant generalitzada. Això si, a les "patates de xurreria" (Barcelonés) li diem "papes".
Feliç 2008 per a tothom!
TT. 

P.S.- Al Brasil, una pataca era una antiga moneda de plata i a les Illes Açors era l'equivalent al escut portugués. A més a més crec que es la moneda oficial del Timor Oriental y era também la moneda oficial de l'antiga colònia portuguesa de Macau (Xina).
Cliqueu "pataca" aqui, si us plau.


----------



## xupxup

A Prades, al Baix Camp, de les patates en diuen "trunfos". Però no sé si també ho diuen per les patates fregides.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xupxup said:


> A Prades, al Baix Camp, de les patates en diuen "trunfos". Però no sé si també ho diuen per les patates fregides.


 
El que és cert és que Prades és tota una capital "patatenca", gairebé l'Idaho català!  Trunfos fregits? Seria qüestió d'indagar-ho!


----------



## Heiwajin

xupxup said:


> A Prades, al Baix Camp, de les patates en diuen "trunfos". Però no sé si també ho diuen per les patates fregides.


 
Ostres, amb això dels trumfos m'has fet recordar la cançó dels nanos (capgrossos) de Reus, part del seguici festiu de la ciutat. En un dels versos i per reflectir que representen gent amb pocs recursos es diu:

_"Els nanos mengen trumfos, arròs i peix pudent..."_

Jo mai he utilitzat trumfo per referir-me a la patata i tampoc em sona haver-ho sentit dir, però al mateix temps sempre he sabut que trumfo es referia a patata. 

El que si que he sentit utilitzar, i bastant, és "pataca/pataques", especialment a gent dels pobles de la falda de les muntanyes de Prades. Pero no sé, potser abans també s'utilitzava trumfo. Ja m'informaré i us ho comento!


----------



## chics

belén said:


> Noltros a les "crisp" els hi deim "patatilla" (tant en català com en castellà). A la "Peni" s'en rieuen bastant d'això!


És que aquí la patatona o la patateta és una altra cosa! 

Per cert, que en italià _patatina_ també significa ambdues coses. I hi ha un magnífic anunci amb en Rocco Sifredi dient_ jo que he tastat milers de patatones us puc asegurar que les millors són aquestes ^^_. Es podria adaptar al mallorquí, amb el Nacho Vidal... 

Aquí en diem *xurres* o *de xurrero*, i cada cop sento més gent que a les xurres industrials (com no són de xurreria...) en diuen _(patates)_ _xips_.


----------



## Heiwajin

He fet les meves indagacions sobre el tema i en alguns pobles del camp (de tarragona) encara es fa anar _trunfes_ enlloc de patates, pero no _trumfos_ com ho escrivia jo.


----------



## betulina

chics said:


> Aquí en diem *xurres* o *de xurrero*, i cada cop sento més gent que a les xurres industrials (com no són de xurreria...) en diuen _(patates)_ _xips_.



Hola!
Només hi afegeixo *de xurreria* i també he sentit *de bossa*.


----------



## romarsan

Ha estat molt bé fil, m'ha agradat molt i he deprés paraules que desconeixia (açó al meu cas no es la gran cosa )
Moltes gracies a tots
Rosalía


----------



## ivanovic77

És curiós, al Rosselló de les patates també en diuen *trumfes*.


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

No ho havia sentit anomenar mai així, i fa temps que per a raons professionals m'he relacionat amb molta gent de la Comunitat valenciana.

Encara que que estic disposat a assumir expressions populars i dialectals malgrat els saberuts de torn ni en parlin.

Però no es aquest el cas en la meva recerca per la xarxa en el *Diccionari català-valencià-balear *de l'editorial Moll apareix aquesta entrada que transcric

*creïlla Patata (Sueca)*

Ni més ni menys.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## mithrellas

Cecilio said:


> En general, la paraula que es fa servir a València és "creïlla". Això sí, almenys en la zona on jo visc es diu exactament "queraïlla", amb una "e" intrusa.


 
A València ciutat jo he sentit "querilles" que no sé si és com ho diu tothom o és una deformació del "queraïlla" que indica en Cecilio.



Cecilio said:


> La paraula "creïlla" prové de l'espanyol "criadilla".


 
Sempre s'aprenen coses noves! No sabia que les patates també es diguessin "criadilla"
Abans si veia la paraula "criadillas" en un restaurant me la saltava directament però ara hauré de preguntar si es refereixen a les patates (que és el que més m'agrada del món) o als testicles d'algun animal (que és el més probable)!!??


----------



## Cecilio

mithrellas said:


> A València ciutat jo he sentit "querilles" que no sé si és com ho diu tothom o és una deformació del "queraïlla" que indica en Cecilio.
> 
> Sempre s'aprenen coses noves! No sabia que les patates també es diguessin "criadilla"
> Abans si veia la paraula "criadillas" en un restaurant me la saltava directament però ara hauré de preguntar si es refereixen a les patates (que és el que més m'agrada del món) o als testicles d'algun animal (que és el més probable)!!??



Certament, resulta una mica estrany que una paraula com "criadilla", que no se sent mai en el seu significat de "patata", haja sigut adoptada a València per a designar aquest tubèrcul. Pel que fa a la qüestió culinària, jo no només em saltaria les "criadillas" del menú, sinó que, com a vegetarià,  difícilment em trobaria a gust en un restaurant on en cuinaren i intentaria no anar-hi.


----------

